# Mulholland Challenge



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

anyone doing it? Looks like the sign up will start Dec 1st


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

I am SO doing it........


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

am planning on it with a couple of buddies. One did it last year and raves about it.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I did this last year. Won't be able to this next year, as I have a newborn. I did all three King of the Mts. Mullholland is by far the hardest. Dekker is a leg breaker.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

From the web site:
"Your day starts as you'll head over to the coast via Las Virgenes/Malibu Canyon then hang a left and head towards Topanga. Then the climbing really begins! First, there's Topanga Canyon and Old Topanga Canyon. From there, you'll spend the morning ascending and descending the Santa Monica Mountains on Mulholland Hwy, Little Sycamore, and Cotharin, before hitting Ventura County and the beach via Deer Creek. After an easy, flat cruise back south on PCH, you'll climb back up Decker Canyon hand a right on Lechusa and climb back to Mulholland on Encinal Canyon. Once you're back on Mulholland, you'll keep on riding, all the way back to Stunt Road. You'll definitely be feeling this last big climb of the day. Enjoy the winding descent down Piuma Road, as you have one more climb up Cold Canyon before you make your way to the finish line in Agoura Hills"

I was ok with the description for a while, thinking "Tough, but doable, even for these old legs." Then they went back to Stunt/Piuma. I almost ralphed just reading it!

That is a a tough ride.

JSR


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

Kristatos said:


> am planning on it with a couple of buddies. One did it last year and raves about it.


you will hate it as you do it....love it once you finish.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

We were lucky this year as we did not do Stunt Rd - there was road construction and it was not ridable. Phew!


----------

